# Cannelle Nylflex (Stahlvorfach)



## Anglersuchti (25. Oktober 2010)

Cannelle Nylflex ist ein Stahlvorfach, bei dem in einem grünen Schlauch 7 Stahlseelen miteinander verarbeitet wurden.
Ich möchte mir dieses Stahlvorfach kaufen, denn die grüne Ummantelung ist eine sehr gut getarnt in grünem Wasser. Doch habe ich schon einige Stahlvorfächer gehabt die nach kurzer Zeit sich verkringelt haben oder sehr schnell Knicke hatten. Falls jemand von euch dieses Stahlvorfach besitzt würde ich mich über Informationen freuen. Danke im Voraus, euer Anglersuchti


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cannelle Nylflex (Stahlvorfach)*

Das ist Mist!
Der Nachteil dieser mit Nylon überzogenen Vorfächern ist, neben der Dicke 
und Steifheit,dass es wenn du diese mehrmals verwendest, unter dem Kunstoff rosten kann, ohne das du es merkst.
Und dann, beim nächsten vernünftigen Fisch genau da abreißen können!

Taxidermist


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cannelle Nylflex (Stahlvorfach)*

Von Canelle kann ich dir das Supratress und das Megaflex Material empfehlen. #6
Habe ich beide in Gebrauch. 
Das Supratress ist weicher als das Megaflex und man könnte es sicher knoten(ich quetsche immer).:m


----------



## Anglersuchti (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cannelle Nylflex (Stahlvorfach)*

Danke für die Antworten. Ich habe momentan Flexonit. Top Material! Aber die scheuen Hechte beisen nicht wegen der braunen Farbe, das ist nicht Einbildung! Ist das "Drennan Green" besser? Ich dachte Stahl rostet nicht, oder? Die einzige Alternative ist Hard Mono. Da scheinen aber auch viele nicht zufrieden zu sein  . Habt ihr eine Idee was ich nehmen könnte? Ich freu mich schon auf eure Antworten, bye


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cannelle Nylflex (Stahlvorfach)*

Flexonit oder Titan. Durch die Beschichtung des von dir genannten Materials ist dieses wesentlich dicker und somit wiederum sichtiger. Wäre natürlich auch interessant wie du fischen willst. Spinnen oder ansitzen?


----------



## Anglersuchti (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cannelle Nylflex (Stahlvorfach)*

Beides, aber wie schon gesagt bräuchte ich ein Vorfach das im grünem Wasser getarnt ist und das nicht braun ist. Hättet ihr da eine Idee?


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cannelle Nylflex (Stahlvorfach)*

Mach dir da mal keinen Kopp,Hechte sind allgemein nicht "Vorfachscheu",
so könntest du auch mir dem Nylonmaterial fischen.
Es nimmt nur dem Köderfisch zu viel Aktion, neben dem anderen Nachteil des unbemerkten Rosten, b.z.w. den unsichtbaren eventuellen Beschädigungen.
So fische ich zum Beispiel beim schweren Spinnfischen,inzwischen fast nur
noch mit Spinnstange aus Edelstahl und selbst dieses stark reflektierende
Zeugs hindert Hechte jeder Größe nicht daran zu beißen!
Im übrigen kenne ich kein Gewässer,welches zu dieser Jahreszeit noch grün ist, dies wird auch frühestens im nächsten Mai wieder bei deinem Gewässer der Fall sein!

Taxidermist


----------

